# Kinzo Band Saw - Set Up



## Titus A Duxass (3 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
I picked up a small Ki(u)nzo band saw for a few pennies, naturally it didn't come with a hand book.
My first step was to order some blades from Tuffsaws (as recommended on here).

I tried to fit the blade but have a question.
Which way should the go with respect to the lower bearing?





Does the blade go to the left or to the right?
Going to the left puts quite a bend in the blade, going to the right just doesn't seem right.

Cheers for any pointers.


----------



## Mike.C (3 Dec 2010)

If you want to know all things bandsaw, then may I suggest that you buy one or two of _*Steve Maskery's*_ DVD's (he is a forum member) which are a must for the bansaw owner.

HTH

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Blister (3 Dec 2010)

Titus A Duxass":3d738hhl said:


> Hi all,
> I picked up a small Ki(u)nzo band saw for a few pennies, naturally it didn't come with a hand book.
> My first step was to order some blades from Tuffsaws (as recommended on here).
> 
> ...



Hi , The 2 block shown in your photo hold the blade and stop it moving side to side 

The roller bearing stays behind the blade and gives support when you start to cut , as the blade trys to move back , when you are feeding the wood through , the back of the saw blade then touches the bearing and the bearing rotates , the 2 blocks shiuld have very little clearance , and the blade should not touch the bearing when not cutting , the bearing plays a supporting roll , Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## Steve Maskery (3 Dec 2010)

Yes, the blade goes over the bearing, running across its face, not round the edge. It's called a thrust bearing because it does just that, it provides thrust and stops the blade being pushed backwards as the wood is fed into it.

One thing that you will find useful with a machine like that is that it is easy to make your own blade guides because they are a simple square section. This is very handy if you are using very narrow blades where steel guides will inevitably catch the teeth. Wooden ones will, too, of course, but at least they won't do any damage.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Titus A Duxass (3 Dec 2010)

Thanks guys.
I was totally off-track.
I've put the DVD on the Christmas wish list with SWMBO (it costs more than I paid for the saw).


----------



## TomO (3 Dec 2010)

Hi, I think what I would do is back off all the guides then tension the blade, I can see on you photo the blade is slack. Once the blade is tight you will see which side of the thrust bearing it runs over. You can`t push or move the blade with the guide blocks because the saw will run badly like this. 

hope this helps, Tom.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (4 Dec 2010)

Thanks once again to Blister and Steve for their advice.
I did as suggested and now fitted with one of Ian's Tuffsaw blades it works like a dream.

Like the proverbial through the dairy product.

Regards
Titus.


----------

